# A Lunch Get Together



## catman (May 28, 2001)

With winter knocking on the door and soon to be ice on the water is anyone interested in getting together for lunch on a Sunday after the 1st of the year. Since we have guys on both shores I was thinking maybe The Narrows Restaurant on Kent Island. Personally I'd love to meet the guys I only know from the forum. Hey at least it's something to think about.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds interesting catman. 93 views and one reply. Well sounds interesting to me.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Keep me posted I'm down love to talk fishing and learn


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Sounds interesting catman. 93 views and one reply. Well sounds interesting to me.


Doesn't surprise me at all. I'm hoping for 10 guys but I'll be there if it's only 2 or 3. I really don't know whatever happened to the comraderie we once had. Gone is the Spring Fling, the pier clean ups and just guys who used to fish together. Oh well we'll see what develops over the holidays. BTW it's now 94 views with Pajigging.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm up for it. I'll bring KrackheadKracka so he and Snuffleupagus Pepper can entertain us with their back and forth banter.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I'm up for it. I'll bring KrackheadKracka so he and Snuffleupagus Pepper can entertain us with their back and forth banter.


Sure I'll be your date, your treat.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it. I'll bring KrackheadKracka so he and Snuffleupagus Pepper can entertain us with their back and forth banter.
> ...


We go dutch bro


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd love to meet up for lunch can't 100pct commit till it gets closer 


9


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds good to me. What day/night are we thinking about?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Sounds good to me. What day/night are we thinking about?


Now that we have a small group that have responded favorably I was thinking some Sunday afternoon around the middle of January. By that time all the hustle and bustle of holidays will be behind us and Super Bowl Sunday isn't until Feb 4th. The reason I didn't pick a Saturday is because I made a commitment to do volunteer work every Saturday at the VA Hospital in Baltimore.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Sunday works best for me. My family and friends hunt deer every Saturday in January


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Sunday is good.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Sure I'll be your date, your treat.


Don't forget to bring linesiderNJ along.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

How does Sunday, Jan 21st @ 1:00 PM sound to everyone?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Good to me


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Im in


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds Good!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Andy, take some pictures of the dinner and members to post. All those who agree, of course.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just spoke with Marty (AKA Gnatman) and he's up for lunch also. That makes 9 of us. Looking forward to meeting you guys face to face.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason Mason said:


> Sounds good to me


That's great Jason. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

On 12/12


andypat said:


> Sounds interesting catman. 93 views and one reply. Well sounds interesting to me.


On 12/12


catman said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all. I'm hoping for 10 guys but I'll be there if it's only 2 or 3.


WOW!!! So far we have 10 guys that are in. That's fantastic. The waitress should do well at our table.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Just checked the calendar and the kids don't have a swim meet so I should be good to go


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Just checked the calendar and the kids don't have a swim meet so I should be good to go


Glad you can make it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm in too!

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

https://thenarrowsrestaurant.com/menu/


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Sandcrab said:


> https://thenarrowsrestaurant.com/menu/


I go with the filet and a good bottle of Red.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Sandcrab & Hueski, glad you guys can make it. So far we have 12 - not to shabby. Cali - I've got the hungries for a platter of fried oysters, fried green tomatoes and a bottle of red - Killian's Irish Red that is.:beer:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

If they have Blue Point Oysters I will have six raw on the half shell and a few Bud Lite.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

The following weekend is the Fishing Flea market at the American Legion on KI. That would likely be a better weekend to get together IMO.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> The following weekend is the Fishing Flea market at the American Legion on KI. That would likely be a better weekend to get together IMO.


Thanks Tommy. Had I'd known that earlier I probably would have made it the following weekend but with 12 already in I don't want to mess with their schedules.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

catman said:


> Thanks Tommy. Had I'd known that earlier I probably would have made it the following weekend but with 12 already in I don't want to mess with their schedules.


I'm still up in the air with my schedule, if no seats there I'll grab a seat myself and mingle over to meet the guys 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

9 rock said:


> I'm still up in the air with my schedule, if no seats there I'll grab a seat myself and mingle over to meet the guys
> 
> 
> 9


I'll reserve a long table about 10 days in advance. Right now 12 guys, including you, have responded. What ever number we have when it's time to make a reservation I'll add a few extra seats just in case. Last year I had a table of 16 family & friends so seating is not a problem. I talked to them yesterday about separate checks for the group and they said no problem. I hope we have a great waitress so we can show our appreciation with a generous tip. Sure hope you can make it.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> How does Sunday, Jan 21st @ 1:00 PM sound to everyone?


Idda know? 
Isn't that NFC AFC Championship Sunday? The best 2 games of the year.

The following week is the S*TUPID* Pro Bowl.......lets make it then???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Idda know?
> Isn't that NFC AFC Championship Sunday? The best 2 games of the year.
> 
> The following week is the S*TUPID* Pro Bowl.......lets make it then???


Great idea. If the majority can adjust their schedule to Sunday Jan 28th the first round of beer is on me.:beer:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

If you change it too often, it might not even happen. You can record the games, Right? Don't matter to me. What ever you guys come up with. GO Ravens!!
View attachment 49370


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> If you change it too often, it might not even happen. You can record the games, Right? Don't matter to me. What ever you guys come up with. GO Ravens!!
> View attachment 49370


I agree Andy but it's no fun watching the game when you already know score. Glad you're flexible, I hope everybody else is as well. BTW Andy your 1st Bud Lite is on me.:beer:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cant believe changing the schedule is even being discussed after you had 12 guys already committed.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> I cant believe changing the schedule is even being discussed after you had 12 guys already committed.


The only way I'd change the schedule is if 8 of the 12 guys agreed to it. After thinking about it, it's more important to me to finally meet you guys so either date works for me.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> I cant believe changing the schedule is even being discussed after you had 12 guys already committed.


Guess your right since the Ravens are now out of the playoffs.....BRILLIANT dude.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

You don't wanna anger 1badF350


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats wrong


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Barring inclement weather we'll stay with the original date of Sunday Jan 21st @1:00 PM for our lunch get together at The Narrows Restaurant. I'll make reservations for 12 this Wednesday. Hope everyone is still in. BTW Andy I put the DNR folding measuring stick in the car so I wouldn't forget to bring it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I won't be able to take pictures at the lunch get together, so someone else bring the camera if you guys want pictures. I messed something up on my computer and now I can't load pictures on my computer. No more fish pictures from me. I can send old pictures, but no new ones. I will still make reports, but it will be Believe it or not.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy we BELIEVE anything you post. Sorry about your 'puter. It's probably something very simple to correct. At least that's what my grandson tells me all the time when I run into these glitches.:redface: Anyway no problem with pics, I'll take a bunch of photos.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> I won't be able to take pictures at the lunch get together, so someone else bring the camera if you guys want pictures. I messed something up on my computer and now I can't load pictures on my computer. No more fish pictures from me. I can send old pictures, but no new ones. I will still make reports, but it will be Believe it or not.


Try running Malwarebytes on your PC. Go to filehippo.com, type in the first few letters, then download and run the program. 

WE NEED your PICS! Also ,clear out your cache before running the program.


Hope this helps.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy tell us what happens when you try to down load pics from your phone/camera. You said you could post existing photos so maybe your USB cable is bad.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman. I went to a place I never should have gone on my computer while trying to post a few pictures of the Kids. I clicked on something that changed so I can't get pictures from camera to computer. My wife run the computers at Pompeian Olive Oil for about 30 years, and she can't find the problem. Maybe she will some day. I really can't explain what I did. I don't have a phone camera. I use a Optio W30 camera.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Cool it's looking good for me atleast for a eat meet and run at the minimum 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey 9 glad you can make it. See you there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Is there anyone else the would like to join us for lunch at the Narrows Restaurant on Sunday, Jan 21st @ 1:00 PM. I'll be making reservations this coming Saturday. So far we have 12 going.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've made reservations for 14 under the name Nick Nichols. See you guys next Sunday at the Narrows Restaurant @ 1:00 PM.:beer:


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Catman. See you guys there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Thanks Catman. See you guys there.


Glad you can make it. See you there.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman, Now I know your name.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nick - I'll be there... Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Nick - I'll be there... Sandcrab


Great, see you there.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait. See you there


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hueski said:


> Can't wait. See you there


It'll be good to see you again.


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

Can’t commit but am going to try to make it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

boswhale said:


> Can’t commit but am going to try to make it.


Sure hope you can make it. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Man, good thing the Eagles aren't the early game. Oh I get it, you're Ravens or Redskins fans


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Man, good thing the Eagles aren't the early game. Oh I get it, you're Ravens or Redskins fans


Ravens didn't have enough heart to go the distance. Vikings/Eagles will be the best game Sunday. Hard to pick a winner but I'll be cheering the Vikings on. Should get home in time to see most of the 2nd half of the Pats game.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds like it'll be a good time guys ... sorry to miss it. I'd be 100% in, despite the 2.5 hr trip each way, if there was at least the possibility of doing some fishing too 

Maybe we can do another get-together at choptank or spsp sometime in the spring ...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

*go cowboys!!*


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Sounds like it'll be a good time guys ... sorry to miss it. I'd be 100% in, despite the 2.5 hr trip each way, if there was at least the possibility of doing some fishing too
> 
> Maybe we can do another get-together at choptank or spsp sometime in the spring ...


 Should be some fish caught by that time. Maybe yellow perch. Maybe! I use to catch fish right off the docks of the Narrows this time of year. But you probably can't get permission to fish off docks and piers anymore.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Sounds like it'll be a good time guys ... sorry to miss it. I'd be 100% in, despite the 2.5 hr trip each way, if there was at least the possibility of doing some fishing too
> 
> Maybe we can do another get-together at choptank or spsp sometime in the spring ...


I'm definitely up for a get together at The Tank in the spring.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I will not make the lunch. Got an event I must attend. You know, I have attended only one event in all the years I have been on this site. Retirement is soon approaching and I will show up at more events once I am free of my daily commute. 
You guys have fun and remember many members would, if they could attend. 

Thanks for herding the cats..

Thanks again
Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Capt Mike hopefully we'll be having more get-togethers that you can attend. Bet you're excited about your up coming retirement.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

catman said:


> Capt Mike hopefully we'll be having more get-togethers that you can attend. Bet you're excited about your up coming retirement.


Yes if only I could find time to enjoy it in a couple years. This charter business keeps me pretty busy on weekends. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

andypat said:


> Should be some fish caught by that time. Maybe yellow perch. Maybe! I use to catch fish right off the docks of the Narrows this time of year. But you probably can't get permission to fish off docks and piers anymore.


I have to get my out-of-state fishing MD license (freshwater, trout stamp, surf). If I get it before Sunday lunch, I'll meet you on the pier to do some pre-lunch fishing!

Sandcrab


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I am talking about private piers like Crab Deck and the marinas. Never get permission now days. Watts Creek and Marshy Hope should be ready for some yellow perch. Maybe even Tuckahoe.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> I am talking about private piers like Crab Deck and the marinas. Never get permission now days. Watts Creek and Marshy Hope should be ready for some yellow perch. Maybe even Tuckahoe.


There's a bulkhead and pier right at the edge of the Narrows Restaurant parking. You could literally sit in your car and fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

DISAPPOINTEDI've been feeling under the weather for a few days so I went to Urgent Care this morning. Dr. said I have a strep throat and put me on a antibiotic. Because this is contagious I've decided to stay home and not expose anyone tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoys their lunch and meeting new friends. Have one for me. :beer:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess I will wait for the next one.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Andy you should still come


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Andy you should still come


I agree. Everyone wants to meet Andy.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't now. Made plans to take Pat to casino and lunch. I really wanted to meet catman. We will meet up someday soon. Going to marina this morning to see if it's any open water, and to meet Mike there if he stops on his way to Lewes Delaware.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

We are missing all who couldnt make it but we are having a great time!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> We are missing all who couldnt make it but we are having a great time!


Nice , Looks like a good time was had by all , not sure about the sketchy looking Dude taking the pictures ,  Bud if I hadn't jumped ship last June for Georgia I'd would have been there too.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice time meeting y'all, kind of pathetic 14 RSVP and 6 show. (One of the people in photo is not a member here)


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I would have come if it weren't for being a 2,142 mile 36 hour drive!

But, more enticing than just a restaurant dinner would be a big "PierAndSurf.com" *surf fishing* get together. Let's do it!

Sure, I love fine food, too. But, how about we *feature the next event to be a prime surf fishing adventure*, time it to a prime location matching fish migration patterns and all go surf fishing together and get a much greater attendance? 

We'll surf fish and still have the social aspect and for the food, we can have fancy catering of fantastic food right there on the beach. With plenty of time for planning, we can all get group "PierAndSurf.com" tee shirts or jackets.

Do we already have logos and designs? I've seen bowling groups and other groups too numerous to recount do that with their big events.

When I lived in Steamboat Springs, Colorado, 350 very serious sky divers from all over the country came with their club comradery and patches and jackets and all which also included many practice jumps from 17,000 feet with the United States Olympic Sky Diving team. 

I became marginally involved in that event in that it came to a sudden early halt until I did an expedient repair of their twin turboprop Super Otter II with amazing climb and descent rate performance and short landing capabilities. For a brief moment there was profound sadness that their big and costly event of the year had an early end and the next moment it was on again!

They let me fly! Twenty of them at a time would run out the back at 17,000 feet! Then we went into a full power vertical descent and the needle of the rate of climb descent gauge would ping it's limit at 6000 feet per minute! We would land from a vertical approach! We put our feet on the ground to watch the formation long before the first parachutes open! It had that much power!

But, the point of that story for us is a group from all over the country gets together once a year for their big event. We can do that, too!

Let's make a big group surf fishing event worthy of traveling some distance.

I'll come. Then you can tease me in person and we can test to see if my Porsche "Truck" gets stuck in the ...

"To Mr. Levine if you come to the OBX, keep out of wet brown gravel by the water's edge on an incoming tide and you will do just fine."

We like sporting events, so lets have a few besides just the surf fishing we'll be doing with prizes for different categories and distance casting, too! Invite all the distance casters among us!

I ski off cliffs -- it's just my personality and my nature.

Let's find out if I have to be pulled out before we see if it is a "das Boot Auto or would it be U Boot Auto ... it's the U-1206!" If I were a gambling type (though I otherwise am not risk adverse) I could make a LOT of money from this fine group!

Perhaps, with a major surf fishing event put together by a lot of us with the combined experience of the group making wise choices for the event, that would become my first surf fishing vacation and even better than hiring a guide to make the selection of timing and location.

Ronald


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> We are missing all who couldnt make it but we are having a great time!


No such thing as a bad day fishing and now such thing as a bad lunch meeting fisherman , great meeting everyone one there , as to you 350 let the big tuna know we met and I might just show up again on the planks in the spring or for pin rigging for yet another lesson,,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> Nice time meeting y'all, kind of pathetic 14 RSVP and 6 show. (One of the people in photo is not a member here)


Actually there were 12 RSVP's so there were 6 no shows. I'm the one to blame for 3 of the no shows. I've been sick in bed with a strep throat and an upper respiratory infection. Gnatman was riding with me from Baltimore so he couldn't come and Andy didn't come because I had something for him. I'm just happy that 6 of you guys got together and had a great time. I'm so sorry I missed meeting everyone and making some new friends. Perhaps we can do something in the spring that involves fishing and lunch.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't feel bad Nick, it is not your fault I didn't show up. I just didn't feel like going that day. That is on me. I should have showed up. Sorry guys. catman, hope your feeling better today.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Morning folks! I know I’m late here, are y’all still having lunch on Jan 28.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is a idea why not make a fishing/bbq outing in the same area we had lunch?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WoodFish said:


> Morning folks! I know I’m late here, are y’all still having lunch on Jan 28.


That was just an alternate date in case the majority wanted to stay home and watch football.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pajigging machin said:


> Here is a idea why not make a fishing/bbq outing in the same area we had lunch?


Works for me. Years ago we did that at the Tank (AKA Bill Burton Pier). We also used to have a SPRING FLING @ SPSP. It would be nice to rekindle some of these outings.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

It was great meeting you guys. Hope more will come the next time. Hope you're feeling better Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

catman said:


> Works for me. Years ago we did that at the Tank (AKA Bill Burton Pier). We also used to have a SPRING FLING @ SPSP. It would be nice to rekindle some of these outings.


Nick

Don't forget all the beach and pier cleanups/get togethers we had at Cape Henlopen, Point Lookout - not to mention the ponies at the Assateague Get Together!

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCtRmAEZXgg&list=UUAzrk85AERzUdQtlnFhl9sA&index=3

Pony invasion!

Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Nick
> 
> Don't forget all the beach and pier cleanups/get togethers we had at Cape Henlopen, Point Lookout - not to mention the ponies at the Assateague Get Together!
> 
> Sandcrab


Yes those were some good times and remember the cleanup/cook out at IRI. Brings back some very special memories of Clyde (Hat 80) and Anthony. Boy I miss those guys. RIP my brothers.


----------

